# Smallest fish you've ever caught?



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Got any stories or pics of your smallest fish? Here are 2 of the smallest bass I have ever caught. Both from last year. They fought good for there size!


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

Early spring this year wading Mosquito I was jigging 1/16 ounce jig with a minnow, somehow minnow got off and a walleye the size of a minnow (literally no bigger than 3 inches) was on when I reeled it in. It was snagged though.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

while on vacation a few weeks ago in Colorado, I was fishing the Blue River near Breckenridge.. I caught a 3in Brook trout.. Fiesty little devil.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

Caught this last year while catfish/bullhead fishing on Nimisila










I felt a tug when I started reeling, then nothing. I think this baby gill was probably in the mouth of a bullhead and got yanked out with the hook and my worm when I set the hook. I've had bullheads out there cough up baby gills while I was unhooking them. 


Caught this pike on the Cuyahoga two weeks ago









Not the smallest fish, but probably one of the smallest pike I've ever caught


----------



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

I hate to bring up my condo pond again, but I was fishing for small bluegill to use for bait, and something kept stealing this little piece of worm on a tiny hook. I'm real stubborn so I kept fishing for it until I caught it. When I pulled it up it was a 2-3 inch baby bass. It was really annoying, but I laughed my rear off when I caught him.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Polymerstew I wish I would of caught that pike sooooo bad. I would of loved to put him in my aquarium till he got big enough for my pond 


"fish all day , every day"


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

3 inch smallmouth fought like a 12 inch largemouth lol


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I caught this little guy just this morning during my club tourney. Wife says this little guy has big ambitions... Lol


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

rainbow trout








Smallest bass 








I've also got some small dace and gobies but don't have any pics..


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh come on guys - those are GIANTS compared to this one my buddy managed to wrangle in:


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

Nimi_fisher5 said:


> Polymerstew I wish I would of caught that pike sooooo bad. I would of loved to put him in my aquarium till he got big enough for my pond
> 
> 
> "fish all day , every day"


I had a little grass pickerel that I caught out of Nimisila last spring while crappie fishing that I kept in my aquarium for a while. It was probably 4" size when I caught it. Also had a 6" pike that had attacked a 3/4 oz spoon while I was fishing the Cuyahoga that I kept in there. The pickerel got tame enough that it'd grab goldfish out of my hand. Once they got bigger they ate a fortune in goldfish/minnows every week. 

Grass pickerel









Pike and pickerel, both about 7" size









Pickerel with goldfish


----------



## Ohio Kingfisher (Oct 23, 2010)

How-Do Friends

Green Sunfish out of Nimishillen Creek...most are very tiny but feisty...my smallest was about as long as my pinky. Funny because the pin min with bit of nightcrawler was nearly bigger than the fish (sorry no photos)!

*Ohio Kingfisher...I Cast in Current*


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Tokugawa, your buddy should of gotten that mounted!!


----------

